# New Head



## MsifitOfMusic (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a frind who has a 1992 stanza that the timing chain broke and all the valves are messed and needs a new head. I also have another friend who is parting out his 92 240sx. I am aware they have the same engine just that the 240 has dohc and the stanza has sohc. Are the heads swapable??


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

No, they are not because the KA24 in the 240 has the water neck on the right side which would put it in the back of the engine in the Stanza and the distributor goes in the front cover on the 240 and in the end of the head on the Stanza. Sorry, but I would look for a good head or a used engine.

Troy


----------



## MsifitOfMusic (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks For your Help Man!


----------

